
HTML5 Guitar Tab Player - shawndumas
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/01/html5guitar/
======
cypherdog
This is indeed sweet. I haven't done much research on this, so maybe someone
else on HN would know, but are there any plans on having embedded "sound
fonts"?

------
shadowpwner
This is great! A few bugs: The stems are technically incorrect (from third
line up the stem goes down not up) and there aren't natural signs where there
should be (G Minor Solo, the D# and D). I assume it's the player's problem and
not the XML, if I'm not mistaken.

------
madebylaw
This is pretty amazing. I can't wait until these audio APIs are out of beta.

